

The Case For An Older Woman - smokinn
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/02/16/the-case-for-an-older-woman/

======
snprbob86
Okcupid's blog is amazing. We need more people to utilize their masses of data
for this level of insight. I only hope everyone can do it with this much class
and style.

------
thirdusername
I'm really curious how the Distribution of singles by age is about the younger
people being more comfortable with the Internet. Being 24 I know that I
belonged to the last generation that had to discover the Internet, unlike my
twelve year old brothers generation where it's something that's eternal and
has always been there, and definitely unlike my mother generation that seem to
have mostly been taught the Internet from the younger generations. (In Sweden
anyway)

I'm amazed OkCupid a free dating site has a 11:9 male:female ratio, I would've
thought the males outnumbered the women by much more. I'm happy to see my
prejudices invalidated.

The author should've pointed out that one possible reason for women getting
less interested in marriage and more interested in casual sex with age might
have to do with the ones there are interested in marriage and something
serious end up in long term relationships. While the ones that are less
interested in something long term keep being single and thus registered on
OkCupid. Rather than it seeming like it's only about a change in the female
mentality with age.

I really hope they redo this OkTrend (and others) in the future if the site is
around as there's such a great opportunity to discover changing mentalities in
society towards sex and dating.

( Unrelated, I get to tell the wonderful girl I met on OkCupid that shes in
the zone of greatness. :D )

------
mikebo
Some fascinating data here. The 'do you enjoy giving oral sex' geographical
heat map which is user selectable by age is great. It's kind of hidden at the
bottom of the post -- to summarize, older women tend to enjoy it a lot more
than younger!

min/maxers should optimize accordingly...

~~~
onions
Portland and Austin seem to be quite the standouts.

------
og1
Wait, people brush their teeth more than bathe?

~~~
philwelch
Twice a day vs. once a day.

------
rmason
Which certainly explains to me why 75 year old cougars keep hitting on me when
I go on their site ;<(

